# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  Щенки от Квая

## Nikolai

Хочу создать отдельную тему с фотографиями щенков Квая. 
это фотосессия 7 марта 2010
щеночки помёта  Квая с Баской. щеночки славные, упитанные и весьма шустрые если не спят :Ap:

----------


## Natusik

Какие плюшки!
Очень красивые фото  :Ax:

----------


## Lex

Ой какие чУдные братики и сестрички  :0218:  и фото - дивные!  :Ax:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

чуть попозже добавлю ещё :Ad:

----------


## Natusik

Такие фотографии шикарные, так бы и взяла себе такого плюшика!  :0218: 
Хороших рук ребятишкам!

----------


## Lex



----------


## Lex



----------


## Lex



----------


## Lex



----------


## Nikolai

"неплатильщик алиментов"


"сирота казанская"


"прикрываем бабушкину спину"


с тётей Йолей

----------


## Nikolai

"час пик"

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Natusik

Как выросли-то, обалдеть!
Настоящие волчата!  :0218:

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Lex

Теза ( Тазза)

----------

